# سؤال مهم عن الخزانات العاليه



## مارتن حربي (16 يوليو 2012)

ماهي فائده الخزانات العاليه في المنظومات المائيه للمدن وماهي تأثيراتها الايجابيه والسلبيه على المشاريع المائيه وشبكات الماء في المدن

ارجو ان تفيدوني مما تعرفون

مع الشكر
اخوكم المهندس علي
العراق


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
اخي العزيز فائدة الخزانات وهي استمرارية توفير المياه في شبكة توزيع المياه للساكنين في حالة توقف الضخ من محطات الاسالة 
وبالنسبة للاضرار هي الضغط العالي المسلط ع الانبوب بسبب الماء القوي من الخزان لذالك يجب تصميم الخزانات بشكل يلائم المنطقة والضغط المطلوب توفيره لكي يصل الى ابعد نقطة


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (28 يوليو 2012)

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاصل ان يتم توزيع المياه الى السكان بالمدن بشكل انسيابي والاستثناء بواسطة الضخ ويتم انشاء هذه الخزانات العالية لتامين الضخ الى السكان انسيابيا ويجب ان تكون اعلى من اي بناية موجودة في المنطقة المستفيدة منه
الايجابيات:
1) استمرارية توصيل المياه عند توقف المضخات عن العمل.
2) المحافظة على ضغط ثابت في الشبكة.
3) تحافظ على المضخات وتطيل عمرها التشغيلي وتقليل اعطالها كون المضخات سوف تعمل على منحنى ثابت بسبب ان الارتفاع الديناميكي ثابت وليس متغيرا كما في الضخ على الشبكة مباشرة.
4) توفير قي الطاقة.
5) التقليل من تكسير الشبكة كون الضغط سيكون منخفضا نسبة الى ضغط المضخات.

السلبيات 
لا يوجد سلبيات اذا تم دراسة وتصميم هذه الخزانات بشكل صحيح 
اخوكم 
م. لؤي الدلالعه


----------

